# Konsole startet seit Xorg-Update nicht immer

## sprittwicht

Hallo!

Weiß nicht ob's am Xorg-Update liegt, aber das war der letzte größere Brocken, und seitdem tritt gelegentlich folgendes Problem auf:

Wenn ich über das KDE-Menü die Konsole starten will, sehe ich etwa 30 Sekunden lang den Ladecursor, aber nichts passiert. Irgendwann poppt dann doch noch die Konsole auf, allerdings ohne Shell. Sattdessen steht dort in roten Buchstaben: "Hinweis: Das Programm „/bin/bash“ mit den Argumenten „/bin/bash“ kann nicht gestartet werden."

Mache ich im gleichen Fenster einen neuen Konsolen-Tab auf oder starte eine ganz neue Konsole, startet die Bash darin ganz normal.

Was das?

EDIT: Wenn ich die "böse" Konsole schließe, kann ich danach überhaupt keine mehr starten, weder mit noch ohne funktionierende Bash. Nach einer Ab- und Wiederanmeldung in KDE geht's.

----------

## Max Steel

Interresanterweiße habe ich diesen Fehler auch gelegentlich.

Es scheint sich gebessert aber nicht ganz beseitigt zu haben als ich in das Profil "Shell" einen Startordner eingetragen habe (bei mir mein home-Verzeichnis).

Edith:

Anscheinend scheint das Problem irgendwo in der Startroutine von Konsole zu liegen. DAs die manchmal spinnt.

Als ich nach so einem unglücklichen Startversuch die Konsole mit killall abgeschossen hatte, funktionierte sie wieder.

----------

